# Camp Osborn Boy Scout Pow Wow Endurance ride



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish.

Instead I get to sit and look out the window at the 30+ mph winds bending the trees over and wish I could ride! Where is that winning lottery ticket...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

farrier told me at least another four weeks, but did give me the go ahead for walking on sand and dirt. Actually might be good training to calm her down a bit.


----------



## HappyHoofPrints (Jan 11, 2013)

Good Luck and Happy Riding To Everyone who goes!!! Sweetie and I visited this ride last year expecting to be riding this year...not so lucky...But Fabulous!!!!! event even from a spectators' point of view. I still have photos on my screensaver/desktop  
Ya'll have a wonderful time and hope to see you next year!
Beth, Sweet Mare Mariah, Camp Kitty Grizzly


----------

